# How do I snap out of this mood ?



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

Well thought I was doing well but feeling absoloutly awful at the moment...I was on hol ast week and thought I'd relax but started to feel anxious and headachy. Feel I am in a dark tunnel at the moment and need to get out..have adoption prep course in a couple of weeks I should be excited but still think i'm greiving for not being able to concieve. Please say i'm not the only one who feels like this sometimes and i'm not going loopy   
poor DH cant do right for doing wrong and I have no sex drive at mo.. I work with a pregnant lady which prob doesnt help.
Most of the time I cope really well... but have just had a good cry which has helped  

Sarahxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

he you have to think positive and that soonyou will have joy of a child you can love as your own when you adopt and you never know what the future will then hold. but i know this much losts and lots of happy milestones xx pm me if you want to chat anytime


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Charlie,

I have moved your post here as it wasnt quite sitting on the right board and hopefully the girls here will be able to help more   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Charlie

Massive     

I know exactly how you feel.  I've been there, and am now thankfully out the other side.   

I remember that dark tunnel feeling like everything was squashing every crack of light from your life.  I struggled with it majorly, and to be honest I didn't fully leave that tunnel until the moment I met my daughter. 

Grief is difficult enough when you have memories and happy times to think about, but it is even harder when all you have is pain. 

Looking back, the one thing I should have done was take time out to properly grieve, taken time off work, gone away with DH and cried.

All I can say is that IT WILL PASS, though it may take a while.  

You'll see the light at the end of the tunnel again.   

Take care of yourself    


Bx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Boggy and pebbles123- tHANK YOU BOTH SO SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVELY REPLIES..FEELING ALOT BETTER TODAY i'M GOING TO GO FOR A LOVELY SWIM THEM WATCH THE FOOTY WITH A LOVELY DRINK.  tHINK i 'M SLOWLY COMING OUT OF THE TUNNEL HOPFULLY i WONT GO IN THERE FOR A WHILE. iT'S TIME TO THINK POSITIVE i AM GOING TO TAKE SOME TIME OFF WORK IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS AND BEGINING TO LOOK FORWARD TO ADOPTION COURSE. 
lOTS OF LOVE TO YOU BOTH

SARAHXXX


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive massive hugs.  I think it's only natural to grieve.  Glad you are feeling better today xxx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Bee Bee if you don't mind me asking how did you get on with the prep course ?? Not sure what to expect .. they have asked us to take something that reminds us of our childhood. How are you getting on with it all ?

Love 
Sarahx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

The prep course was fantastic - informative and thought provoking.  We had to take a picture of us as small children along on the last day.  Yesterday we went along to a family fun day run by our VA and it was fab!  

Hope you're ok xxx


----------

